# Where did murph go?!



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

*Where did murph go?! (now with video)*

Heart attack of the day: Murph was in the car while I was inside paying for something. I come out and don't see him in the front seats, where he always is. I look in the back and don't see him there either. My heart begins pounding and all I can think is someone opened the car door and took him.*

Then, I see his little head, in between the two front seats, resting on the arm rest. His bed was smushed in the back seat, upright, and he had gotten into it, and sat in it, like a chair, and rested his big ol' noggin on the arm rest.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I swear he is one of the cutest!

This is my biggest fear when Yogi is left in the car...we always make sure its quick like but still that's all it takes. Literally, I'm thinking about him the whole time I'm in somewhere. I've walked out of places because the lines were too long and taking too long. Usually, one of us stays behind with him but there are those other times.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

If Bridget ever manages to hide from me in the car I will catch a cab to the eye doctor. 

I love your little dog. You should make videos of them.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

frogdog said:


> I swear he is one of the cutest!
> 
> This is my biggest fear when Yogi is left in the car...we always make sure its quick like but still that's all it takes. Literally, I'm thinking about him the whole time I'm in somewhere. I've walked out of places because the lines were too long and taking too long. Usually, one of us stays behind with him but there are those other times.


Frenchies are so expensive and popular and people friendly that I bet they are one of the most stolen breeds! I worry about mine too, not so much Bishop because he is stranger-wary when we aren't around and will alert with a bark, but Tess thinks strangers are awesome and goes up to everyone. Willow's too heavy to carry away lol


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> If Bridget ever manages to hide from me in the car I will catch a cab to the eye doctor.


something else that made me laugh today


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Frenchies are so expensive and popular and people friendly that I bet they are one of the most stolen breeds! I worry about mine too, not so much Bishop because he is stranger-wary when we aren't around and will alert with a bark, but Tess thinks strangers are awesome and goes up to everyone. Willow's too heavy to carry away lol


Yogi does not meet a stranger and thinks everyone is suppose to love him, lol...this is good and bad. 

Unfortunately, Frenchies have become even more popular being in movies and commercials so much lately...was just telling Charlie the other day people know the cost of a Frenchie and that is reason enough for stealing them.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i can imagine how you felt i always freak out leaving Cesar in the car hes so freindly ive seen people go up to the car and tap the window and he jsut sits there! i wish he would bark even a happy bark to deter people from going near the car


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I worry about someone wanting to steal Tiffa but with Tanis, people are afraid to mess with a big dog. What they don't know is that Tanis would gladly open the door and hand them the leashes if he could.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

They are too damn friendly for their own good! Last summer I was at a friends HUGE bbq, like at least a hundred people, up at their farm. And it was getting dark out, and I see Murph, trotting behind someone to their car. He would have freaking left with them if I hadn't been running behind them saying "MURPH!!!!". He was probably like "WHAT MOM! I AM GOING TO THIS NEW FRIENDS HOUSE GOD LEAVE ME ALONE"

And a video of Murph would consist of him just laying there lol  He is pretty boring.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Yelp, know that behavior...as Yogi gets older I've noticed he likes to visit people for about 20 seconds and he's over it...back to mommy unless there's a dog around to play with. 

It's so funny how different Murph and Yogi are.

ETA: I should say you always make me laugh reading your comments about Murph. You paint the picture so clearly.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww Murphy is really cute! 

I can't tell you how many times I have thought Gunner was stolen.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh wow my heart would have dropped to! Its so scary so think they are gone, bulldogs and sharpei are stolen and sold off here. There were a lot of problems a while back, the only pei in elpaso pretty much live on one side of town (the higher richer side of town) I don't live on that side of town but I was still worried because 3 went stolen in a week! 1 puppy and 2 adults. The owners were so upset. And bulldogs are always stolen. My girls don't go outside except to potty. If I'm hanging out outside then they'll be with me. I'm very paranoid about losing any of them. Of them just getting lost and me not finding them. But that pic of Murph is so cute, glad he's safe and was just being a goober


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Melissa, he has become more bonded to me since we moved to CT and got our own place.

My theory *as silly as it is*, is that from like 10 weeks to 8 months, he lived with my friend in PA at BigStar. 

I bought him from her at 8 months old, and he lived in CT with me for a month, and then me, he and Abigail moved BACK to PA to live with her for 10 months.

I don't think we ever really got a chance to bond and for him to really view me as his person because we went right back to where he had been living. 

Our relationship has definitely deepend since we moved back to CT. I've noticed he does follow me a lot more and when he's at my Mom's to be baby-sat, she mentioned that he tries to follow me and will paw at the baby gate to get to me or act slightly upset when I do leave.


That's my theory on why we've become more bonded though LOL. That, and he sleeps in bed with me each night  He knows he has it good with this sucker...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

But, I don't think he'd put up much of a fight if someone did try to dog-nap him LOL


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't imagine not sleeping with a dog. Tess sleeps in my arms every night, lol.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Abbie rarely sleeps with me ;( Even though I whine and beg her to stay in bed with me. "HOOOOOOUND NOOOOO"

She prefers to sleep on the bed in the hallway apparently. But my feelings are hurt ;( 

She'll lay on my bed for a few minutes at night and then she's like "okay bye" and hops off and goes to her bed.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

The fear of having my babies dognapped is one reason why I'm glad that the boys "out grew" everybody's a friend stage. Do wish, they could of skipped the everybody's a monster phase (Scotty's just barely getting through this stage). Blaise will now go up to meet someone but strangers are not allowed to touch him. Once he gets to know the person, then (depending on the length/depth of the acquaintance) they are allowed some form of physical contact. I kinda relieves my mind that it would be extremely difficult for someone to make off with one of them


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I guess I am lucky that at least Murph will cuddle....










And I can't tell you how many mornings I am woken up to a tator tot laying directly on me, staring at me, wanting his breakfast. 











At least it's better than when he just sits on my head though.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am glad your dog was there the whole time and all is ok. 

I do not think I will have any problems with people stealing my dogs. LOL. When I take Dozer anywhere in a vehicle, he turns into a lunatic. So, for safety reasons, he rides in the back of the truck with the cap on top. He barks and seems very aggressive that cars behind us and bikers that pass us always do double takes. At the drive through, the people at the window freak out because Dozer shoves his face into the window right where they can see him. He may be an "expensive, pure bred gigantic breed" but I would like to see someone try to forcefully remove him. HAHA

Sarge I do worry about. I have had to run into a convenience store and leave him alone in the car once or twice. I lock him in (I shop fast, I am not a person to leave a dog in the car while I am shopping...I AM TALKING TO YOU, WALMART SHOPPERS, LEAVE YOUR DOG AT HOME WTF?) Anyways, he does growl at strangers so that should put people off. I was in the passenger seat holding him a couple of weeks ago (going to Gary's aunt's house where its always a dog party!) and I had my window rolled down. The car driver next to me at the red light kept telling me how cute he was and asked his breed. I can't say I didn't find this to be great! LOL. But then Sarge started growling and I was glad the light turned green. 

So yeah, no worries about dog nappers here. Hunter is a great lab but I find most people pass on the large black dogs. I don't know why though, they are no different than other dogs?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I was going through my photobucket this morning and came across a Murph video from a year ago, but he is actually doing something in it lol...

Warning though: this video contains a half naked Xolo wearing denim underpants. That was Murph's love, he loved that naked dog. And the other frenchie is his mini-me, Olive.

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/meg31829/DSCN0106.mp4


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Frenchies are so dang cute! He looks comfy. Our lab likes to rest her head on the arm rest too.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

meggels said:


> And a video of Murph would consist of him just laying there lol  He is pretty boring.


This is why I stated they are so different...polar opposites*.*



meggels said:


> Melissa, he has become more bonded to me since we moved to CT and got our own place.
> 
> My theory *as silly as it is*, is that from like 10 weeks to 8 months, he lived with my friend in PA at BigStar.
> 
> ...


I understand...first several years having Little One, my heart dog, lived with roommates, a boyfriend that all had dogs...then, it was just the two of us. We bonded in a huge way during that time. He was like Murph...went EVERYWHERE with me. 



meggels said:


> I was going through my photobucket this morning and came across a Murph video from a year ago, but he is actually doing something in it lol...
> 
> Warning though: this video contains a half naked Xolo wearing denim underpants. That was Murph's love, he loved that naked dog. And the other frenchie is his mini-me, Olive.
> 
> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/meg31829/DSCN0106.mp4


LOL...first glance it looks like a black naked man laying there. 

Murph plays!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I am tellin ya, Abbie wants Yogi instead of Murph 



And I just was snappin some pics of him outside...here ya go Melissa 









































LOVE having an actual nice camera now!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Love that face...he's got legs and like a little he-man


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

He's very leggy. His legs don't match his body lol


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I would have almost had a heart attack too but at least he was fine!

I seriously love Murphy. He's so fit for his breed.


----------

